# In house Orient movement ?



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Just purchased a Ray 2 with this movement : in-house-made Orient Caliber F6922.

There is some basic info about it online but not enough for watch enthusiasts :sign_wtf:

Does anyone know any further info about this movement.

Are the Orient in house movements any good even.

I'm guessing they are no ETA 2824, the watch is much too cheap for that for starters......


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

I was told they were comparable with Seiko's, but had hacking on the lower end movements.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

xellos99 said:


> I'm﻿ gu﻿essing ﻿they are ﻿no E﻿TA ﻿28﻿24﻿,


 That's an interesting comment. In terms of durability, i.e. Periods between servicing, (meaning the watch has stopped). I've found Orient to be superior. The visual appearance of the movement is acceptable, and if you think about it, the ETA 2824 is no spring chicken either, and often referred to as a "workhorse" movement. On the whole I've found Orients to be good reliable watches that will take a bit of a beating, at a very affordable price. :thumbsup: and offer something a bit different.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> That's an interesting comment. In terms of durability, i.e. Periods between servicing, (meaning the watch has stopped). I've found Orient to be superior. The visual appearance of the movement is acceptable, and if you think about it, the ETA 2824 is no spring chicken either, and often referred to as a "workhorse" movement. On the whole I've found Orients to be good reliable watches that will take a bit of a beating, at a very affordable price. :thumbsup: and offer something a bit different.


 Yes I wanted something a bit different, I have owned several Seiko but this is the 1st Orient.

If I remember watches such as this previously had no hand winding and Seiko did so I went with a Seiko.

I'm not sure if I can ever keep a watch long enough to service, I have a habit of selling { even a stupidly accurate Seiko I used to own }


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> That's an interesting comment. In terms of durability, i.e. Periods between servicing, (meaning the watch has stopped). I've found Orient to be superior. The visual appearance of the movement is acceptable, and if you think about it, the ETA 2824 is no spring chicken either, and often referred to as a "workhorse" movement. On the whole I've found Orients to be good reliable watches that will take a bit of a beating, at a very affordable price. :thumbsup: and offer something a bit different.


 That's really encouraging - I don't own a dress watch, and the v4 Bambino is a pretty little thing for the money, getting very tempted to pick one up as a filler!

If heard them compared favorably to Seiko, but haven't owned an Orient. Do all their watches measure up in terms of movement quality?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ry ry said:


> That's really encouraging - I don't own a dress watch, and the v4 Bambino is a pretty little thing for the money, getting very tempted to pick one up as a filler!
> 
> If heard them compared favorably to Seiko, but haven't owned an Orient. Do all their watches measure up in terms of movement quality?


 All mine have been at the budget end of scale. I have this,










and a Seiko 5, which both cost around £60. I prefer the looks of the Orient, both perform about the same, neither can be hand wound. There are plenty of Bambino fans on the forum. Being honest, probably all the watch you need.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Awesome, thanks


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm sure I read somewhere that vintage Orient watches contained the same movements as Seiko. I might be wrong on that of course. I'll try and find the article.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Worth a read perhapse.

https://wornandwound.com/side-by-side-seiko-skx007-orient-mako-usa/


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I've had both although my Orient is the Mako 2 rather than the USA version. I still have the Orient and like the hacking in house movement. Also the bracelet is better quality in my opinion but still not up to the standard of some of Orients competitors. Case quality is similar but I prefer the crown at 3 rather than 4 or 5. I'm not a fan of the date setting crown at 2 but my Mako doesn't have this. Otherwise I think the two brands are similar.


----------



## suzublu (Nov 16, 2018)

Love my Orient, Epson/Seiko movement apparently


----------



## yip_london (Sep 21, 2018)

I have the Orange Ray II, an Ocean One which has the ETA 2824-2 and also an SMP which had Omega's Coaxial.

Obviously Omega wins in terms of accuracy, I've only noticed 2-3 second slower after a week. It's also 20x more expensive, so no comparison there.

Within the WIS space, I think the Seiko 7S26 (which powers the Seiko5 range) is usually considered the king of workhorses. And F6922 takes the equivalent and adds somewhat premium movement features of the olden day: manual wind and second hack to the recipe. However, it meant F6922 watches sells at £100-300 bracket, whereas Seiko 5 sells at £50-£150 bracket.

Whereby ETA 2824 watches sells for £300-700 range. Apparently ETA uses more precious metal.

Personally I can't tell the different in terms of movement quality. The are fairly accurate 1-2 second slower a day, well within 'good' range but nothing spectacular. Obviously my £390 ocean had better finishing feel than the £120 Ray II, but when it comes to setting time, winding the movement they both feel the same. (Both makes a horrible sound when winding too)

I know the ETA looks better but that means nothing because my Ocean has a steel case back.

In summary I think F6922 is a great movement if value for money and second hacking is a priority. I'd love to own the higher end Orient King one day to compare like for like quality watches with the ETA Swiss/German brands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

yip_london said:


> I have the Orange Ray II, an Ocean One which has the ETA 2824-2 and also an SMP which had Omega's Coaxial.
> 
> Obviously Omega wins in terms of accuracy, I've only noticed 2-3 second slower after a week. It's also 20x more expensive, so no comparison there.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the reply. I'm actually thinking of getting a strapcode aftermarket strap for the ray 2 if I like the watch.

After reading many reviews it would seem that the strap it comes with is not that great although I have not seen it in person yet so will wait to see.

How do you find the strap, assuming you have the steel strap on the ray 2 ?


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

I have a Mako (near identical to a Ray) and have found the movement super reliable. From 'dead' I find that just the handling of setting the time and date is enough for it to spring into action - then you're good to go. I haven't timed it but over a weekend that I would normally wear it, the timekeeping seems spot on. The rotor is smooth and quiet and the power reserve is near 40 hours. The bracelet on mine is great quallity too, comparible to mid range Seiko easily.


----------



## yip_london (Sep 21, 2018)

xellos99 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm actually thinking of getting a strapcode aftermarket strap for the ray 2 if I like the watch.
> 
> After reading many reviews it would seem that the strap it comes with is not that great although I have not seen it in person yet so will wait to see.
> 
> How do you find the strap, assuming you have the steel strap on the ray 2 ?


 Yes it is disappointing, feels like a £10 steel bracelet which is probably what it is. My Steinhart bracelet is miles apart better, and Steinhart sells the bracelet only online for £50 and it feels way more premium than that price. The Orient bracelet is light, the end link rattles, feels like it scratches easily etc. In the end I opted to put a premium £30 nato strap on it and left the bracelet aside. After all I did get the orange version of the ray ii which is a little too casual for an expensive bracelet anyway.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Strapcode do a replacement bracelet for the Ray/Mako ii. Miles ahead, buy the look of it...

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Strapcode_SS221803B061_Watch_Bracelet_p/ss221803b061.htm?gclid=Cj0KCQiA_4jgBRDhARIsADezXch-ONKJdaDvmGkqahp_or7d2c_8iXsZJXXVLlG8qS6VLBdy1cG-MlUaAkvsEALw_wcB


----------



## Alessandro Monaco (Sep 28, 2020)

Good morning, due to an accidental fall, my Kamasu lost it's accuracy. After several attempts to bring back its speed (currently excessive), I lost hope and was thinking of replacing the caliber f6922, but I can't find it. Not even on eBay. Can someone direct me? Thank you


----------



## Kirbsan (Jan 15, 2021)

Alessandro Monaco said:


> Good morning, due to an accidental fall, my Kamasu lost it's accuracy. After several attempts to bring back its speed (currently excessive), I lost hope and was thinking of replacing the caliber f6922, but I can't find it. Not even on eBay. Can someone direct me? Thank you


 I have very same issue. I took a quess (with some research) and will try to swap out the f6922 orient for a NH36 from eBay.

I will post details after my attempt.


----------

